

I Drank a Cup of Hot Coffee That Was Overnighted Across the Country - gry
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/07/thermos-is-overnighting-hot-coffee-to-americans/375276/

======
mikestew
Alternative title: "New Users of Vacuum-Insulated Containers Amazed at How
Well They Work". I've used vacuum-insulated containers for decades, and as I
read the article I kept waiting for a punch line that never came. The whole
point of the article was "wow, it can keep coffee hot for 24 hours". Has the
author seriously never opened a day-old Thermos of coffee and drank some?

As a side note, Thermos suffers from Kleenex syndrome as the only short
version of "vacuum-insulated container" I can come up with is...Thermos(tm).
But Wikipedia not only has a better generic name ("vacuum flask"), it also has
the interesting history of how Dewar never patented it, and the glassblowers
who did the work for him started Thermos:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_flask](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_flask)

~~~
zem
i believe a lot of the scientific community used to call them "dewars" (i've
seen the name used in old sf stories). not sure if that still prevails
anywhere.

------
qq66
What a stunningly successful PR exercise. The Atlantic will cover it and
explicitly mention that its a PR campaign -- essentially, news coverage of PR.

------
michaelmior
Not quite "across the country", maybe halfway. Still rather impressive.

------
joshu
Ew, clean your coffee mug.

